
Microsoft Webmatrix will be discontinued on 1/11/2017 - NicoJuicy
https://www.microsoft.com/web/webmatrix/
======
NicoJuicy
Just mentioning it. It has been a easier way to explore my files on Azure
without the recommended practises, which seem less "workable"/"user-friendly".

PS. If you're on Azure, you should try it. Beats all current options for now
:)

PS2. Better link: [https://blogs.iis.net/webmatrix/webmatrix-product-support-
en...](https://blogs.iis.net/webmatrix/webmatrix-product-support-ends-on-
november-1st-2017)

